# ASUS Notebook Display defekt



## Riezonator (10. Mai 2008)

ich hab anfang Januar 08 ein ASUS F5VL (MB Version PRO50VL)

Jetzt hab ich ein Problem das Display macht weiße Flecken (keine Pixelfehler)

Da ich aus der TV Branche komme wollte ich ma fragen was diese Displays als hintergrundbeleuchtung haben Standart mäßige leutstoffröhren oder LEDs?

wil es nämlich so aussieht als ob einzelne LEDs heller leuchten als andere
und nicht wie bei einem LCD-TV der sog. "Clowding"- Effekt

da ich es nicht weit hab bis nachRatingen zum ASUS Service will ich es persönlich vorbeibringen

hat jmd schonmal erfahrungen gemacht mit dem ASUS Service? 

Lohnt es sich überhaupt bei einem 599 teuren laptop das diplay zu wechseln? (hier sind die experten gefragt die beruflich mit *Garantie*reparaturen bein laptops zu tun haben)

thx schonmal im voraus


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Mai 2008)

Generell, müssten selbst bei 50 Reparaturen durchgeführt werden, wenn Mängel innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht auftreten. Ist nur die Frage, ob der Hersteller, dann nicht gleich sagt "Komplettaustausch, weil es für uns günstiger kommt".

Da ich nicht weiß, ob auf das Gerät "echte Garantie" von Seiten des Herstellers gewährt wurde (jetzt nicht Garantie mit gesetzlicher Gewährleistungspflicht verwechseln), gehe ich mal von der gesetzlichen Gwährleistungspflicht aus.

In dem Fall solltest bis Ende Juni (6 Monate um) das Gerät beim ASUS Service vorstellen. So bleibt die Beweislast beim Hersteller.


----------



## Riezonator (11. Mai 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Da ich nicht weiß, ob auf das Gerät "echte Garantie" von Seiten des Herstellers gewährt wurde (jetzt nicht Garantie mit gesetzlicher Gewährleistungspflicht verwechseln), gehe ich mal von der gesetzlichen Gwährleistungspflicht aus.



Zitat ASUS Garantie Karte: "ASUS Notebooks besitzen 24 Monate internationale Garantie, mit 24 Monaten nationalen Pik Up und Return Service beginnend mit dem Datum des Neukaufs."

Das Display ist Fehlerklasse 2 aber da es sich ja nicht um Pixelfehler handelt is das ja egal???


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Mai 2008)

Wie groß sind denn die weißen Flecken?

Wenn es wirklich an der Hintergrundbeleuchtung liegt, kann es kein Pixelfehler sein.

Es müsste die Beschaffenheit der Sache beeinträchtigt sein und zwar in der Weise, dass der Verwendungszweck nicht mehr erfüllt werden kann. Dazu interessant der §434 BGB (lesen wenn möglich). Absatz 1 ist da besonders interessant.

Pixelfehler sind kein Mangel, weil der Hersteller bereits in den Kaufvereinbarungen darauf hingewiesen hat (mittlerweile müsste es sogar schon Verkehrsanschauung sein). Dazu lesen Absatz 1 S.1 Nr.1 und Nr.2.

Wenn also die weißen Flecken eindeutig auf ein Fehler der Hintergrundbeleuchtung zurückzuführen sind, ist das ein Sachmangel im Sinne des §434 I BGB.

Kurzum. Du müsstest absolut keine Probleme kriegen beim Reparierenlassen oder Umtauschen.


----------



## Riezonator (11. Mai 2008)

anbei ein Foto mal eben mit dem handy gemacht ihr werdet sicher nichts sehen aber ich habs mal markiert is echt is es schlimmer beim surfen stört es schon. es ist grötenteils untern rechts aber bei genaueren hinsehens auch in der mitte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS machst du ein jura studium?? lesen ist das eine aber verstehen
ich hab nur mal den 1. satz genommen und der is schon.... naja unverständlich

"(1) Die Sache ist frei von Sachmängeln, wenn sie bei Gefahrübergang die vereinbarte Beschaffenheit hat. Soweit die Beschaffenheit nicht vereinbart ist, ist die Sache frei von Sachmängeln,..."


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Mai 2008)

Business Law. Ist aber nah dran am Jura-Studium

Für dich ist der Satz 2 wichtiger mit den Nr. 1 und 2.

Nr.1 regelt das mit den Pixelfehlern. Weißt der Hersteller auf die evtl. Pixelfehler hin und kaufst du es trotzdem, sind die Pixelfehler kein Mangel.

Nr.2 ist interessant für DICH. Du musst in der Verwendung eingeschränkt werden. (Grafiker wären das, oder du der mal hin und wieder sich ein Bild ansehen will)

Außerdem könnten deine Erwartungen nicht erfüllt worden sein. Ein Fall der konkretisierten Gattungsschuld, aber das soll ein anderes Thema sein.

Wie gesagt, es ist ein Mangel, da habe ich keinen Zweifel dran. Und die Leute von ASUS wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Riezonator (11. Mai 2008)

jo oki dann werde ich das ding am dienstag mal einem asus techniker aufn tisch schmeißen mal sehen was er macht ich hätte nichts gegen einen austausch


----------



## Riezonator (11. Mai 2008)

ach ja ehe ich`s vergesse ich bin gerade dabei ein backup zu machen 

muss ich sonst noch was beachten?? ehe ich es weg gebe?


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Mai 2008)

Wenn ASUS das Gerät austauscht, Backup machen der Daten auf einen anderen Datenträger. Evtl. Kritisches was der Support nicht sehen soll löschen.


----------



## Riezonator (14. Mai 2008)

so heute is es weg gegangen direkt zu Asus nach ratingen weil ich saturn satt ab
also er hat gesagt ca 10 bis 14 tage weil die das noch irgendwo hin schicken müssen 
meine Frage:"nach taiwan?"antwort:"nein in deutschland" (aber er lenkte schnell vom thema ab) also tippe ich mal darauf das sie das irgend wo im eu ausland wachsel

zubehör wollte er keins ausser akku und er hat das NB penibel nach kratzer untersucht und auch viele gefunden

also dann 2 wochen lang wie ein Steinzeit mensch vor nem stationären rechner sitzten (nochmal)


----------



## push@max (14. Mai 2008)

Riezonator schrieb:


> also dann 2 wochen lang wie ein Steinzeit mensch vor nem stationären rechner sitzten (nochmal)



ach es gibt schlimmeres, wie vor einem solchen PC zu sitzen wie du einen hast...


----------



## Riezonator (14. Mai 2008)

haste ja recht


----------



## Riezonator (18. Mai 2008)

so am mittwoch hatte ich es abgegeben heute is sonntag und es ist immer noch keine eintrag auf der RMA Site von ASUS 

Muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## nfsgame (19. Mai 2008)

Jetzt haben die das nah taiwan (oder weis der  wohin) geschickt und u wirst es nie nie wieder sehen.  Ne manchmal dauert es solang wenn diue selbst niucht genau wissen wo bei ihren eigenen Produkten der Fehler liegt.


----------



## Riezonator (19. Mai 2008)

also heute war der eintrag da mit dem status *Reparing*


----------



## Riezonator (24. Mai 2008)

so jetzt endlich der eintrag *Repair Finished* na dann eventuell montag


----------



## freakywilli3 (24. Mai 2008)

Um es mal Anzumerken bei Notebocks werden die nie vom Hersteller Repariert die werden immer zu einen kleinen vertragspartner gesendet und dort geprüft weis das da ich in der nähe von so einem laden gewohnt habe der hauptsächlich toshiba gemacht hatt


----------



## Riezonator (26. Mai 2008)

so heute ist es also wieder angekommen und ich lag gar nicht so falsch mit der aussage das es nicht in deutschland repariert worden ist 

nämlich von dieser firma 
LetMeRepair.com - Home in Bautzen
Google Maps  alle Sachsen mögen mir bitte verzeihen aber von düsseldorf aus ist das nunmal schon Polen

gewechselt wurden "F5V-2C LCD 15.4 WXGA GLARE"(Display) und die Festplatte. Warum auch immer???

natürlich haben die auch ne neue Win Vista partition drauf gemacht
aber was is blöd finde das is ne 120GB HDD und die haben 3 Partitionen gemacht mit C (18GB) D (11GB) E (recovery mit 6GB)nach abam riese sind das aber nur  35GB ?? was soll das?? naja meine erste blick ging natürlich auf das display also das ist definitiv gewechselt worden der der kleine Kratzer und die Flecken sind weg 

anbei hab ich mal den lieferschein (leider nur mit dem handy fotografiert da ich kein scanner hab) und den screenshot vom burn in test


----------

